# Programm um Filme in Wmv Format für Pocket Pc zu wandeln



## itseit (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe einen Pocket PC mit Windows Media Player drauf. Der spielt aber nur wmv Videos ab. Aber wenn ich einen Film mit Pinnacle Studio 8 in WMV Format bringe feht immer der Ton. Kennrt jemand ein Programm um Videos in WMV Format mit Ton zu rendern und gleich noch in die richtige größe für Pocket PCs?


----------



## 27b-6 (13. Januar 2005)

Moin!

  Der Windows MediaEncoder hat dafür die nötigen Voreinstellungen. 
  Kostenloser Download HIER


----------



## goela (13. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere habe ich es unter WinXP dies für meinen PocketPC mittels MovieMaker gemacht! Da gibt es sogar vorgefertigte Templates!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab's auch mit dem bereits genannten Windows MediaEncoder gemacht. Da gibt's auch die bereits angesprochenen Templates fuer PocketPC. Kann man sich (auf dem PocketPC, nicht auf dem Rechner) sogar echt gut anschauen.
Ein Film von anderthalb Stunden kommt dann auf ca. 180MB. Eine Folge Simpsons auf ca. 40.


----------



## itseit (13. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Kriegr (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo goela!

Wie macht man das mit MovieMaker? Mit dem Programm habe ich so meine Probleme. Vor allem habe ich nichts zu dem Thema Pocket PC gefunden.

Ich habe hier XP Prof. mit SP2 und MovieMaker 5.1. Danke!


----------

